# UK paper licence, keep or ditch!



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm still planning my move to Spain, this year hopefully. Seems like I've been saying that forever.
I've visited this subject before but a long while ago so need to know how things currently stand. I'm still in the UK and hopefully will be making the move over this year. I still have my old green and pink licence.

Now I've not been too lazy as I've searched and read a few posts on the subject but a bit more clarification would be helpful.
The simple question is what are the pro's and con's of keeping and ditching my old paper copy?

Looking back I can see someone said you don't have to change your UK photo licence for a Spanish version, but you will have to renew it every 10 years.
I wont in the future have a UK address, but I am I correct in that I can use a [FONT=&quot]"careof" address from friend or family if I want to change my paper version once I'm in Spain?[/FONT]

Of course it currently has my UK address on it now and I will no longer have this address when I eventually move. So does this in effect decide what I do as it will need to be replaced by a photo version anyway as paper is a thing of the past?
I assume keeping the old UK paper licence in Spain with UK address on it that I no longer have a connection with is breaking some law somewhere!
So is this end of the argument for keeping it anyway?

I've also found a post saying it's only legal if you register your UK paper licence at Trafico, or [FONT=&quot]backed up by a yearly international driving permit?
But I don't see how this can apply in my situation as I will no longer have a UK address!

So if I do keep it and it is 100% ok then I assume I'll need to carry my passport as photo ID which isn't probably the best thing to do?

Slightly different option;
I've also read on here someone saying [/FONT][FONT=&quot]there in no obligation to change it!
My main reason for keeping for now is something less to do now which I can do later, and I would simply like to hang onto the old paper copy if possible!
I do understand it will make more sense and be more convenient to have a Spanish version and then also not worry much later when a UK version expires.

Any thoughts welcome...
Thanx in advance.
[/FONT]


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Muddy said:


> I'm still planning my move to Spain, this year hopefully. Seems like I've been saying that forever.
> I've visited this subject before but a long while ago so need to know how things currently stand. I'm still in the UK and hopefully will be making the move over this year. I still have my old green and pink licence.
> 
> Now I've not been too lazy as I've searched and read a few posts on the subject but a bit more clarification would be helpful.
> ...


A recent change in the law means that you have to 'ditch' your paper licence within two years.

If it was me, I would get a plastic one in UK first and then exchange it in Spain after a few years. There is no obligation to change it until it expires. However, once it expires you MUST chage it for a Spanish one.

To my knowledge, using a "care of" address is not legal - why do it any way?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have a U.K. driving licence, that will expire later this year, I do not need a Spanish driving licence and once it expires to get one I would have to take a Spanish driving test.

Your best bet is to change your paper licence for a photo licence, then if you find you need a Spanish one you can exchange it.

DVLA will not issue driving licences to an address outside the U.K.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> I have a U.K. driving licence, that will expire later this year, I do not need a Spanish driving licence and once it expires to get one I would have to take a Spanish driving test.
> 
> Your best bet is to change your paper licence for a photo licence, then if you find you need a Spanish one you can exchange it.
> 
> DVLA will not issue driving licences to an address outside the U.K.


Why would you need to take a test, or is that a typo ?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

playamonte said:


> Why would you need to take a test, or is that a typo ?


If your U.K. licence expires, to obtain a Spanish one you need to take a driving and theory test.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> If your U.K. licence expires, to obtain a Spanish one you need to take a driving and theory test.


are you sure??

the people I know who have changed to a Spanish licence just had to have a 'medical' & do a sort of 'computer game test' .... that's how they described it, anyway


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> are you sure??
> 
> the people I know who have changed to a Spanish licence just had to have a 'medical' & do a sort of 'computer game test' .... that's how they described it, anyway


*EXPIRED UK LICENCE *cannot be changed, you have to have a current one


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> *EXPIRED UK LICENCE *cannot be changed, you have to have a current one


ahhh .... simples..... change it before it expires...........


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

I have heard that its ok to use a current UK photo licence but that if you do not have a Spanish licence you do have to take the spanish mini-medical which involves sight, hearing and co-ordination tests and carry a paper with you to show that you have passed it.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

JaneyO said:


> I have heard that its ok to use a current UK photo licence but that if you do not have a Spanish licence you do have to take the spanish mini-medical which involves sight, hearing and co-ordination tests and carry a paper with you to show that you have passed it.


That's correct, you have do take this once you are normally resident in Spain, which is after 185 days.


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanx everyone for your replies 

snikpoh;
So it seems that latest change in law/rules forcing people to ditch their paper copy means I might as well just do it here before I go I guess!
My reasoning for maybe using a "care of" address would have been to get a UK licence updated and sent to a UK address! But I was only considering it if I had delays in problems getting it sorted here and I left the UK in the mean time and as I said I will not have a UK address after that.

Thanx Hepa
So what will you be doing! Changing it before expiry so you don't need to take the Spanish test?
Or is this the final expiry date of your licence etc?
How does that work in the UK, renew every 2 or 3 years past 70 or something like that?
And how does this work in Spain when you past 70 years of age?
You need a medical but not in the UK I think?

xabiachica
Are you refering to a licence expiring after 10 years etc, or is this like the expiry on a UK licence after age 70?
I should be good with the 'computer game test' LOL 

JaneyO
Thanx for that. So does that mean you have a limited time period to change over to a Spanish version and can avoid the test?

CapnBilly
Oh so you can't avoid the test anyway! As I do plan on becoming resident anyway?


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

Muddy said:


> CapnBilly
> Oh so you can't avoid the test anyway! As I do plan on becoming resident anyway?


I have to say that if you can't pass the test, then you really shouldn't be driving. If you can walk, breathe and see, then you will pass, it really is very simple.


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

CapnBilly said:


> I have to say that if you can't pass the test, then you really shouldn't be driving. If you can walk, breathe and see, then you will pass, it really is very simple.


Well good to hear the test is simple, hopefully not too simple!!
Do you have to be able to do all three of them at the same time during test! Rumour has it that men are not so good at multitasking :lol:


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

Muddy said:


> Well good to hear the test is simple, hopefully not too simple!!
> Do you have to be able to do all three of them at the same time during test! Rumour has it that men are not so good at multitasking :lol:


So true! Advise you do it poc a poc (bit by bit) as they say here.
First change your paper licence for a photocard one while you are still in the UK. Then when you leave write to DVLA to tell them you are no longer at that address, it's illegal not to tell them. When you've been in Spain 6 months arrange to take the medical test. You have to go to a Centre de Reconeixments ( not sure of that spelling) and make an appointment. They take your blood pressure, do a sight and hearing test, you have to tell them about any illnesses and medication you take. Then you do a computer simulation, they let you practice first if you ask. You have a lever for each hand and two roads on a screen in front of you, you have to keep the cursor inside the two lines which helpfully(!) move differently. You are allowed a 50% failure rate! If you are applying to renew or change your licence they take your photo as well. You get a piece of paper to show you passed and then any new licence comes in the post.
I was so scared I nearly had a heart attack on the spot but there was no need, it really was quite simple, as Spanish bureaucracy goes one of the simpler things to do. I don't know about registering your licence with trafico we never did but things may well have changed. I have to say the way the locals drive round here it is hard to believe they have ever passed any test of any sort!


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

Poc a poc - glad to see the Spanish lessons were of use.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

JaneyO said:


> So true! Advise you do it poc a poc (bit by bit) as they say here.
> First change your paper licence for a photocard one while you are still in the UK. Then when you leave write to DVLA to tell them you are no longer at that address, it's illegal not to tell them. When you've been in Spain 6 months arrange to take the medical test. You have to go to a Centre de Reconeixments ( not sure of that spelling) and make an appointment. They take your blood pressure, do a sight and hearing test, you have to tell them about any illnesses and medication you take. Then you do a computer simulation, they let you practice first if you ask. You have a lever for each hand and two roads on a screen in front of you, you have to keep the cursor inside the two lines which helpfully(!) move differently. You are allowed a 50% failure rate! If you are applying to renew or change your licence they take your photo as well. You get a piece of paper to show you passed and then any new licence comes in the post.
> I was so scared I nearly had a heart attack on the spot but there was no need, it really was quite simple, as Spanish bureaucracy goes one of the simpler things to do. I don't know about registering your licence with trafico we never did but things may well have changed. I have to say the way the locals drive round here it is hard to believe they have ever passed any test of any sort!



Actually, that's not correct (AFAIK).


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

JaneyO said:


> They take your blood pressure, do a sight and hearing test, you have to tell them about any illnesses and medication you take. Then you do a computer simulation, they let you practice first if you ask. You have a lever for each hand and two roads on a screen in front of you, you have to keep the cursor inside the two lines which helpfully(!) move differently. You are allowed a 50% failure rate! If you are applying to renew or change your licence they take your photo as well. You get a piece of paper to show you passed


I've taken two of these. The last time (about 2 months ago) they took my photo ( I wasn't renewing or changing), the first time they didn't. I have never done a computer simulation, in fact, they don't seem to have a machine at the one I go to.

Agree with Snikpoh that's its not illegal if you don't advise the DVLA


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Muddy said:


> Thanx everyone for your replies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

CapnBilly said:


> I've taken two of these. The last time (about 2 months ago) they took my photo ( I wasn't renewing or changing), the first time they didn't. I have never done a computer simulation, in fact, they don't seem to have a machine at the one I go to.
> 
> Agree with Snikpoh that's its not illegal if you don't advise the DVLA


Oh well you may be right, I was just going by the bit on my old paper licence info that said 'it is a criminal offence not to advise DVLA of any change of address' - maybe that's just Uk addresses.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

JaneyO said:


> Oh well you may be right, I was just going by the bit on my old paper licence info that said 'it is a criminal offence not to advise DVLA of any change of address' - maybe that's just Uk addresses.


Bearing in mind that the old paper licence is now MANY years old, the law has changed several times since then. The latest info about addresses is on the DVLA website.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

If you have a valid and in date UK licence and exchange it for a Spanish one, you will not normally have to go through any form of testing either driving or medical or reaction until your first renewal of the Spanish licence. At least that is what happens here in Jaén. As we know, although the funcionarios all have the same hymn book, they all tend to use a different tune.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> If you have a valid and in date UK licence and exchange it for a Spanish one, you will not normally have to go through any form of testing either driving or medical or reaction until your first renewal of the Spanish licence. At least that is what happens here in Jaén. As we know, although the funcionarios all have the same hymn book, they all tend to use a different tune.


Certainly a different tune here, first you have to buy the medical form from the Farmacia, then a full and very strict medical, heart, lungs, sight, hearing, etc. pay the doctor, pay for photographs, take the whole lot to the Hacienda, no trafico, here, pay at the bank, return the slip and wait for the post lady.

Blow all that palaver, I'll keep the U.K. licence.


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

Hepa said:


> Certainly a different tune here, first you have to buy the medical form from the Farmacia, then a full and very strict medical, heart, lungs, sight, hearing, etc. pay the doctor, pay for photographs, take the whole lot to the Hacienda, no trafico, here, pay at the bank, return the slip and wait for the post lady.
> 
> Blow all that palaver, I'll keep the U.K. licence.


Jeeezzzz! That's incredible! All we had to do here in the Balearics was take our paper licences into trafico, give them some cash and fill in a simple form, the licences came in the post a few weeks later, they blamed any delay on DVLA of course. We only had to do the minor medical when we renewed them and that was done at a special centre (not trafico), that deals with gun licences and lots of other stuff. Maybe you should keep your uk one or you'll need the gun licence as well to shoot yourself- or them!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

JaneyO said:


> Jeeezzzz! That's incredible! All we had to do here in the Balearics was take our paper licences into trafico, give them some cash and fill in a simple form, the licences came in the post a few weeks later, they blamed any delay on DVLA of course. We only had to do the minor medical when we renewed them and that was done at a special centre (not trafico), that deals with gun licences and lots of other stuff. Maybe you should keep your uk one or you'll need the gun licence as well to shoot yourself- or them!


But Hepa doesn't live in "Spain" - he lives in one of the colonies!


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> But Hepa doesn't live in "Spain" - he lives in one of the colonies!


Thought we did too in this far flung eastern outpost (Menorca) Serves him right for having better weather than us!!!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> But Hepa doesn't live in "Spain" - he lives in one of the colonies!



Searching for a word, something like Bollards or Rollocks,


----------

